# Moving to Canada from Ireland



## Bonbondar (May 29, 2012)

Can anyone give me an overview of the length of time, what is needed and what it is like living in Canada. We are a family of 2 adults (married aged 28 and 29) one child aged 9 and one dog 
Husband has degree in automotive engineering,10 years experience as a mechanic and head technician. I am in college (2nd year) social care degree course. 
We are heading to the Canada expo in 2 weeks time to see about jobs and moving etc. 
We are serious now about it and have had enough in Ireland with no work. 
Looking forward to speaking to anyone who has bit the bullet and moved.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

You'll have to give us more idea of where you are considering moving to as that will enable us to tell you what life is like. Canada is the second biggest country in the world (the entire United Kingdom would fit into Canada 40 times!) so there are vast differences between different areas of the country.

As for your husband's education - you say he has a degree in automotive engineering yet he works as a mechanic? People with engineering degrees do not work as mechanics in Canada, they work as engineers. Mechanics do not require a degree, merely an apprenticeship. Some proper details of his education would help.

As for your social care eduction - am I right in assuming that 'social care' is the same as 'social work'? If so, you might have to take courses here because there will be different rules and regulations than in Ireland.


----------



## horse (May 13, 2013)

hi i am looking into getting into canada alberta or saskatchewan the best place i have found for info is on face book ,,irish in calgary,edmonton,regina,good bunch of lads will help you as much as they can


----------



## Bonbondar (May 29, 2012)

colchar said:


> You'll have to give us more idea of where you are considering moving to as that will enable us to tell you what life is like. Canada is the second biggest country in the world (the entire United Kingdom would fit into Canada 40 times!) so there are vast differences between different areas of the country.
> 
> As for your husband's education - you say he has a degree in automotive engineering yet he works as a mechanic? People with engineering degrees do not work as mechanics in Canada, they work as engineers. Mechanics do not require a degree, merely an apprenticeship. Some proper details of his education would help.
> 
> As for your social care eduction - am I right in assuming that 'social care' is the same as 'social work'? If so, you might have to take courses here because there will be different rules and regulations than in Ireland.


Hubby has a degree in automotive engineer yes and also has his apprenticeship as a mechanic with 10 years experience. We are going to the expo in sunday to see about jobs etc. We just dont know where to start in terms of documents, where the best place to live, opportunities for schools, prices, if we will be better off emigrating in comparison to Ireland (wages compared to quality of life). We are serious about it and hoping to get the ball rolling asap. 
Social care is not the same as social work no. Social care is working with children in care homes, elderly, addiction, homeless etc directly.


----------



## horse (May 13, 2013)

i am no expert but i do know there is a care giver visa ,all i can say is head west thats where the jobs are thats where i hope to go , can you get iec ?


----------



## Bonbondar (May 29, 2012)

horse said:


> i am no expert but i do know there is a care giver visa ,all i can say is head west thats where the jobs are thats where i hope to go , can you get iec ?


Thanks. Ill be qualified next year so will be dependent on husband getting in with his qualifications. Dont even know whaf iec is  will have more overview on Sunday at the working abroad in canada expo.


----------



## horse (May 13, 2013)

iec visa is a working holiday for two years but you have to be 36 or under,if you are older you can go on the temporay forigen worker but you would need a job offer


----------



## Bonbondar (May 29, 2012)

horse said:


> iec visa is a working holiday for two years but you have to be 36 or under,if you are older you can go on the temporay forigen worker but you would need a job offer


Thanks so much. We are both under 30 at the moment so maybe that will be the one he will go on? Hoping to have a job offer before going over, couldn't do it otherwise. Hopefully there will be a lot of recruiters in the expo on Sunday. If we got a job offer with sponsorship even better.


----------



## horse (May 13, 2013)

there was over 10,000 vias;s they came out on the 14th march but it closed without before thet all went as far as i know they have 2400 still to go i dont know the fine details i am over 36 but this is something you should get onto asap you woul not need a job offer for this ,you need to get onto face book for the western cites calagry regina ect these visas are going to go soonif your not sure about which city go to youtube there are tourist videos for calgary city and alberta and saskatchewan provinces,kijiji is like gumtree houses cars ect


----------



## Bonbondar (May 29, 2012)

horse said:


> there was over 10,000 vias;s they came out on the 14th march but it closed without before thet all went as far as i know they have 2400 still to go i dont know the fine details i am over 36 but this is something you should get onto asap you woul not need a job offer for this ,you need to get onto face book for the western cites calagry regina ect these visas are going to go soonif your not sure about which city go to youtube there are tourist videos for calgary city and alberta and saskatchewan provinces,kijiji is like gumtree houses cars ect


Thanks Horse, I did hear about all the visas going yeah but surely they would need to keep some if they are expecting so many people to the jobs expo on Saturday and Sunday? To be honest we wouldnt go over without a job offer as we couldnt live there without getting a salary. We wouldnt mind calgary, alberta, saskatoon. Had a look at kijji today thanks. You are very helpful


----------



## horse (May 13, 2013)

you could still get a iec visa ,dont depend on the expo you could be lucky o have seen them put singhs up on the stands macanics wanted ,or welders ect as far as i know they are not holding visas for the expo that couldnt happen get onto irish in calgary or regina on facebook dont wait for it to come to you ,those lads are realy helpfull good luck


----------



## tolbertlindsay (Mar 19, 2014)

Canada is a big place. I'm sure that you will enjoy your living here.


----------



## Bonbondar (May 29, 2012)

Thanks all. So we went to the expo and the hubby got a job offer. He can go on the young professional visa but myself and our son cant go on that one so we are relying now on the iec visas this week.  Fingers crossed.


----------



## horse (May 13, 2013)

good job if you dont get the iec you can always go on the sinp


----------



## Bonbondar (May 29, 2012)

horse said:


> good job if you dont get the iec you can always go on the sinp


Thank you. We want to go to calgary though


----------



## horse (May 13, 2013)

they have a simlar program as far as i know its getting a job offer ,thats the tough bit i have been trying for a couple of years and not got a good job offer so far i got a job offer a few months ago but all they got was a cv and where happy to bring me in on the strength of that that is just not wright i can only see them mistreating me in some way


----------



## Bonbondar (May 29, 2012)

double posted


----------



## Bonbondar (May 29, 2012)

horse said:


> they have a simlar program as far as i know its getting a job offer ,thats the tough bit i have been trying for a couple of years and not got a good job offer so far i got a job offer a few months ago but all they got was a cv and where happy to bring me in on the strength of that that is just not wright i can only see them mistreating me in some way


Thank you. Yes the hubby got offered a job iffer in expo from an employer based on his cv and mini interview. The job sounds perfect but on the young professionals visa he is tied to that job so that worries him a little, in case it doesnt work out, he wont be bale to get the iec then. 
Its all frustrating. Sooner the better the iec opens. :fingerscrossed: Best of luck to you also. Are you going for IEC?


----------



## horse (May 13, 2013)

no to old for the iec otherwise i would have been out there years ago i am thinking of going over to london for a bit just to get back to work ,,,if you could get that employer to brin you in on a nomine program you wouldnt be tied to him , alberta has a whole web site about its imagration rules ect..


----------



## Bonbondar (May 29, 2012)

just had a look at the alberta inp. i think thats only to apply for permanent residency once you are in the country 
we asked him about lmo and he said that it takes so long for that.


----------



## horse (May 13, 2013)

you could try cathy murphy i think this is her name not sure but she is in toronto she runs the irish imagration center she ,s good for info


----------



## Bonbondar (May 29, 2012)

We got on the iec 
Received our CAL wednesday. Delighted.


----------

